# megaminx oll trainer



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 14, 2019)

Link: https://shuantsu.github.io/megaminx/
Github Repo: https://github.com/shuantsu/megaminx

I made this by downloading algs and images from this site: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/megaminx-new/index.html

Then I generated a json with the corner and edges configurations based on images colors and made a svg in inkscape to show in the html interface. I also reverted algs to get setup moves

Have fun!


----------



## HawaiiLife745 (Aug 7, 2019)

I'd be pretty interested to see this with pll and also using a random sequence rather than the inverse of the alg


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 7, 2019)

Another trainer? Nice!

Although I don't do Megaminx, that thing looks great!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 3, 2020)

Megaminx PLL trainer?


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Mar 22, 2021)

Is there one for when all edges are oriented?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 22, 2021)

KardTrickKid_YT said:


> Is there one for when all edges are oriented?


I don't plan on updating the script, but there is something you can do:

1. Add this code to a bookmark on your browser:


```
javascript:(function()%7Bdocument.querySelectorAll('option').forEach((el)%3D%3E%7Bif%20(!el.innerText.match(%2FEDGES%3D%201%2C1%2C1%2C1%2C1%2F))%20%7Bel.remove()%3B%7D%7D)%7D)()
```

2. access the app, and
3. click on that bookmark

that will filter only the oriented edges

Learn more: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bookmarklet


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 23, 2021)

KardTrickKid_YT said:


> Is there one for when all edges are oriented?


that's a relatively small subset so you shouldn't really need a trainer, it's easy to just run through all of the cases.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 23, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> that's a relatively small subset so you shouldn't really need a trainer, it's easy to just run through all of the cases.


maybe he just want to drill corners?


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Mar 23, 2021)

Yea, I'm working on recognizing them too. How do I input the code into the site?


----------

